# ORA 29521



## reiner (14. Nov 2006)

servus, 

versuche die ganze zeit mit loadjava ein sp in meine DB (Oracle) zu laden. 

Bekomme aber immer wieder die gleiche fehlermeldung:

ORA 29521: referenzierter Name java/lang/StringBuilder konnte nicht gefunden werden.

Kann mir einer von euch vielleicht verraten wie ich das Problem löse? 
Hab auch schon in der Doc nachgelesen, fand aber leider kein hilfe.


wäre echt super


----------



## Caffè Latte (14. Nov 2006)

Hi,

ist das eine Java Stored Procedure? Dann hat wohl dein Oracle eine ältere Java Version. Also: mit welcher Version entwickelst du und welche Version nutz Oracle bei dir?


----------



## Guest (14. Nov 2006)

hallo cl, 

also oracle nutze 1.4.2 und meiner einer 1.5, hatte aber schon die datei mal mit dem oracle java compliert. Hatte aber keinen positiven effekt. 

Hattest du schon mal so einen Fehler???

gruß


----------



## Caffè Latte (14. Nov 2006)

Hi,

selber hatte ich den Fehler noch nicht, aber mal einem Freund dabei geholfen. Die StringBuilder-Klasse gibt es erst ab Java 5. Also geht das mit deinem Oracle-Java definitiv nicht.


----------



## Guest (20. Nov 2006)

Siehe auch http://ora-29521.ora-code.com
Immer nach dem Muster http://ora-#####.ora-code.com


----------

